# Surefire tail cap picture question



## EspionageStudio.Com (Jun 28, 2012)

I have mixed up which tail caps go to what, I got a C2 that was NIB and a modded M2 from Oveready. I think the C2 had the cap on the left but I'm unclear now. However I like the simple style of the one on the right, is there anything special or rare about a cap with less lettering like this?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 28, 2012)

Caps with less lettering (no USA) arrived with the new (square) logo.

Do either of your bodies have the older/smaller logo?


----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Jun 28, 2012)

The C2 was the older style small logo Electron, the M2 I got from you was newer logo.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 28, 2012)

There you go. C2 left, M2 right.


----------

